# A plea for help



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I have come across a woman advertising her cats online, she has bombarded me with emails asking me to take them as i commented on her post, i cant. Anyway today i get another mail asking me if i could help her rehome them.
I was under the impression she was leaving the country on saturday but it turns out she is going on holiday and needs them out by then otherwise she will dump them on the streets. 
She has informed me that she has called all the local charities but they wont help her. 

Does anyone know of anyone who could take on these two kittens while they are looking for a new home or a space becomes available at a rehoming centre? 

The lady is in the west midlands.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't you love these people...they can afford to go on holiday but not pay a cat sitter to come in and check on them. Imagine they've had nothing done...vax/neutering/chips? I'd be surprised if they had.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

apparently they have been chipped and chopped....at 6months?! Well now the excuse is her landlord wants them out..i donmt believe a word of it tbh, i have her address and resisting the urge to go give her a slap!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I so hate it when they give you n number of reasons and, as you say, all a pack of lies. I drove all the way from west London to Herefordshire to pick up a cat whose owners were ''moving''. A few weeks later the owner was on Facebook with her new kitten...slobbering and cooing...oh he is SOOOOOOH cute...oh, we just love him to BITS. I don't do FB but did it to check out if they had moved...they had not (I recognised the sitting room). That was seven (?) years ago and they still have not moved. If you want to lie, at least be discreet, eh? So what is the latest on these kitties?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

May have got them somewhere to go. 

I totally hate people who just dump animals because they cant be arsed with them, i have just asked her for a donation...we will see what her reply to that is!..considering she will need spends for her south african holiday...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah, not a cheap stay-at-home holiday then...can afford to fly to SA but not pay a cat sitter a fiver a time to check on them? You just wonder why these people even bother to get a cat (let alone two)...like the ones who dump the cat the minute they get pregnant (the owner I mean, not the cat). New baby forces reluctant rehoming...seen that so many times.


----------

